# 1 Reel, 1 Rod, 3 flys



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

I recently asked someone their opinion on some fly gear and which gear they preferred. They were unable to answer because they liked them both.  So, I pose this scenerio to get an idea on what gear people really like. Here is the scenerio.

You are forced to fish the next 2 years in the state of Ohio with only 1 fly reel, 1 fly rod and 3 flies. Which rod and reel THAT YOU CURRENTLY OWN and 3 flies of any choosing. Again not a dream rod or reel but that you currently own. I will start. I only have 2 rods and 2 reels. All of them by Allen fly fishing. 

I will try and keep a running tally for ease of reading. Fly tally does not include color as it became too complicated . If there was a way to import Excel that would make it easier and the forum truncating spaces does not help for reading the tally either heheee...

I would choose the following:

Allen Trout 3/5wt Reel
Allen Nano Ti 9' 5wt Rod
Black Wooly Bugger, Chartreuse Clouser, Red/Yellow Deceiver

Here is the pic of my rod and reel....



*Rod*
Brand Weight Length Tally

Allen Nano Ti 5 9' 1
Elk Horn Spey 7/8 13' 1
Gatti FR-TA 6 9'6" 1
Orvis Clearwater 5 7'5" 1
Redington CPX 6 9 1
Sage Vantage 3 7' 1
Scott G 906/2 6 9' 1
St Croix Imperial 5 . 1
TFO Switch 8 . 1


*Reel*
Brand Line Tally

Allen Trout 3/5 1
Abel Super 6 6 1
Galvan Torque 10 1 
Hardy Lightweight 5 1
Lamson Konic 6/7 1 
Pflueger Trion 5 1
Redington SV3 LA 8/11 1
Ross Gunnison 6 1
Sage 1830 3 1


*Fly*
Name Tally

Adams 1
Ant 1
Clouser Minnow 6
Copper John 1
Crayfish 1
Deceiver 2
Caddis Fly 2
Caddis Nymph 1
Flatwing 1
Fruit Cocktail 1
Griffins Gnats 1
Glo Bug Egg 1
Leech 1
PT Nymph 1
Stonefly 1
Wooly Bugger 2
Wooly Bugger Bead 3


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Scott G series 906/2 with Abel Super 6 

Ant, flatwing & clouser


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

If targeting steelhead I would usually use my 10 foot 7 weight but it broke so I ll go with this...
13 ft 7/8 weight Elk horn spey rod( dont remember the model? and my reddington SV3 large arbor reel..
as Are far as flys go 
chartruse over sized glo bug egg patern size 8
Olive flash bugger bead head style
and of course old faithful marabou clouser....


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I'd probably go with my Sage Vantage 7' 3wt, Sage 1830 reel and use Griffins gnats, elk hair caddis, and PT nymphs for my fly selection.

Might loose a few big fish with that outfit, but I'd have plenty of fun.


----------



## copperdon (Jun 3, 2011)

I own several fly rods and reels, but my go-to would have to be my 5 wt St Croix Imperial and Pflueger Trion reel. 


As for the flies:

Elk Hair Caddis #14; tan wings, olive body
Stone Fly, #12; black with gold ribbing
Copperjohn #16; gold bead, with green wire instead of traditional bronze or gold and a red-tinted hearl thorax instead of the traditional green.

And if you let me choose just one more fly, I'd pick a BWO, #16


Cool topic, by the way.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

copperdon said:


> And if you let me choose just one more fly, I'd pick a BWO, #16
> 
> 
> Cool topic, by the way.


Sorry just 3 flies  
I find this topic to be interesting so far. See a lot of forum topics of what rod and reel people would like to have and opinions on gear from something someone heard or read from someone/where else but hopefully this topic exposes the reality of the gear for ohio fisherman/woman. Seeing an interesting grouping of the type of fish and style people in this forum prefer is a lot of fun plus provides "reel" assessments for those who may be interested getting different gear in the future. Pun intended...sorry


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

In 3 days, my new favoritest will be delivered. Pics to follow.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

fallen513 said:


> In 3 days, my new favoritest will be delivered. Pics to follow.


If your favorite does change then just edit and modify your original post to hopefully keep things clean and if you let me know I will update the tally too.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

TFO 8wt Switch Rod, and matching reel to carry the Skagit and WF lines!

1/0 Leech Pattern, 2/0 Deceiver Pattern, 1/0 Black over white clouser with red for gills!


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

9'6" 6wt Gatti frta. 

Ross Gunnison reel, 6wt line.

olive beadheaded bugger. fruit cocktail. some crayfish pattern.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Orvis Clearwater 5 wt 7.5 ft (undergunned, but I've caught big smallies and carp on it)
Hardy Lightweight Reel

Olive or white wooly bugger(preferably bead or conehead)
Some sort of caddis larvae
Clouser


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Redington cpx 9" 6wt
Lamson waterworks
Wooly bugger
adams
clouser


----------

